# Let it snow



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

Central Alabama received a bit of snow today, shutting down schools and businesses. I got to go home at noon so I had the afternoon to play. I just couldn't resist the photo op.

Living in Alabama, I didn't think a snow plow would be particularly necessary for the layout. I used the whisk broom that I normally use to clean off the track to clear the snow. The snow was very heavy and wet so the trains really couldn't push it out of the way even if I did have a plow.

I was impressed that not only did the trains run around the track, the MTH DCS system was able to talk to the engines and control them.

Here are a few pictures from this afternoon and evening:


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

As usual, the pictures didn't work the first time ... here is another go at it.


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

The warm lighting in the night shots are a beautiful contrast to the fluffy white stuff!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That Trolley Shot ROCKS!! Perhaps submit it for photo of the month


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Both trolly night shots are Calendar Material. You got some great pic's there


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so glad that people in the South got to experience SNOW!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep me too. glade to see some C&NW trains for a change. We had 3 inches yesterday but today most of its gone. I did have a plow so I did a little plowing last evening. Sure was fun. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops. Help get this resized. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I was a bit dismayed this afternoon to find that by 4:00 all the snow had disappeared. I am glad I took advantage of it when I did. 

These were the best night time photos I have been able to do so far and they didn't require more than very minor level changes in Photoshop. I will be doing more, probably without the fluffy white stuff though. 

I think the best thing about the night shots was that they required putting the camera on a tripod. Plus the shutter speeds were way too slow to allow any motion so I had to set up the shots and that gave me time to find the decent shooting angles. It is also very helpful that there is a switch on the trolley that turns off the motor but leaves the lights on when there is power on the track. All the daylight shots were made hand holding the camera with everything in motion. 

The C&NW reminds us a little bit of growing up in the North, plus we love the color scheme. I also have a NYC Hudson which goes with the passenger cars. My plans are to get a Shay, preferably with a Michigan or other Great Lakes logo, and several more trolleys, maybe a Shaker Rapid or something. I also want a good replica of the General ... haven't found anything close except in O Gauge which doesn't help much.


----------

